# tv problems



## kf5aeo (Dec 4, 2011)

i have a question about a cable tv setup. one tv in the house get a static picture but crystal clear sound. there is one splitter with main feed coming in and 2 going out one goes to a second 2 way with the modem and another tv that works fine, the other goes to a second splitter. the other is one in and 4 or 5 going out. one of these cables goes to the tv in question and the others are dead ended. i removed and replaced the second splitter with a smaller 2 way and rconnected the cables and no change in tvs picture. the tv inputs for the dvd and wii work fine. can a bad coax cable cause a bad picture and good sound or is it just the cable input on the tv most likely bad?


----------



## Turtle3000 (Feb 25, 2012)

kf5aeo said:


> i have a question about a cable tv setup. one tv in the house get a static picture but crystal clear sound. there is one splitter with main feed coming in and 2 going out one goes to a second 2 way with the modem and another tv that works fine, the other goes to a second splitter. the other is one in and 4 or 5 going out. one of these cables goes to the tv in question and the others are dead ended. i removed and replaced the second splitter with a smaller 2 way and rconnected the cables and no change in tvs picture. the tv inputs for the dvd and wii work fine. can a bad coax cable cause a bad picture and good sound or is it just the cable input on the tv most likely bad?


Could be a couple of things. I know when I did some structured cabling for comcast we always put in a signal booster when over 7 splits were made. So even removing that other splitter you might just have a weak signal. Second have you tried a different TV on that outlet? Just to make sure it's not the TV and it is a signal problem? If those two things aren't the prob I would suspect a bad connection at either the TV, or splitter end. Re- do the connectors on the cable and hook it back up to see if the bad connect clears. If not lastly try a new cable from point a to b. Maybe that one was pinched somewhere and isn't to great anymore.


----------



## kf5aeo (Dec 4, 2011)

i have a smaller splitter im going to permanently install and run a new cable to tv in question. can a simpson be used to check for a bad cable?


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

If you have a digital cable box the diagnostics menu can offer you info also.


----------



## mikeykcl (May 31, 2012)

I need more info: Are You using a cable box? If so, what connection are you using from the cable box to the TV?
HDMI, Component, or Coax?.

Is it a Digital TV or an old CRT? If you are using a coax to connect from a cable box to a digital TV, you will get a grainy Picture. The Coax connection is only designed for the CRT.

The splitters must be rated 5 to 1000 Mhz and the Coax must be RG6, not RG59.

Is the picture grainy, or does it break up into little squares and freeze (pixelate) ?


----------



## kf5aeo (Dec 4, 2011)

we figured out it was the coax input on the tv was bad...
how do you get to that dasboard???


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

kf5aeo said:


> we figured out it was the coax input on the tv was bad...
> how do you get to that dasboard???


Depends on each brand of box. Mine you turn off the power, hit power and quickly hit OK twice.

Those were only two of the available screens, main menu:


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

kf5aeo said:


> we figured out it was the coax input on the tv was bad...
> how do you get to that dasboard???


He could tell you but he would have to kill you.:jester:


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

LARMGUY said:


> He could tell you but he would have to kill you.:jester:


Uh oh, already let it slip guess the hit is on


----------

